# Price for a bit of work in Northern Ireland



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I need a professional detailer to give me a quote to desmell a car of the smell of smoke. Its a skoda fabia. PMs would be grand thanks


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

hi mate , i got a fella to do my car when i first got it hes called mark companies called total perfection he is detailer for the top gear show give him a try


----------



## Jordy1982 (Jan 20, 2013)

Autosmart autobrisk is what you need to remove the smell.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

tbh i just want to get someone in to do it. Any idea of price?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

havent honestly a clue total perfection has a website have a look into it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mark would be a good call he will come to you and do it. Top guy and very good at his job his number is 07731470827


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I hear Ronnie at OCD is very good too  up your neck of the woods too


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

lisburn


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

PMG Autocare in Ballyclare doing a full interior valet for £30...but very busy until after Dubshed


----------

